
Show HN: Bundles - akumpf
http://bundles.chaoscollective.org/?create
======
sebg
I like where it's going, though didn't find relevant topics that I like in
there.

If you were looking to jump start it, perhaps looking at the "programming
collective intelligence" examples with delicious could be a good start. For
every website someone submits to a bundle, have the machine overnight generate
so websites related to it and then display the updated bundle or sister
bundle. That would be neat to compare the machine generated ones versus the
crowd sourced ones.

